# Two new babies I picked up at the reptile show



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

I found these two in a feeder bin. One boy who is curly and thin coated, some sort of rex I hope and one who is pretty and satin. I think she's a very light siamese judging from the rest of the mice the breeder had. They were young to leave their mom but had already been taken from her for feeding to snakes so I've been babying them and they're doing well. I'll post the lovely long coated boy I found tomorrow. He's getting acquainted with his new girlfriends at the moment.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

These are very cute! However, you mentioned that you've already introduced one to females? A good quarantine period of at least three weeks is very important, especially for breeding animals.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks  I would normally quarantine him but the ladies also came from the show. They're all going to be watched together and I didn't want him to be lonely. They're all also going to be sprayed for mites, just in case.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

The girls have also already been with males, so they are all in varying stages of early pregnancy, otherwise I probably would have waited on combining sexes. So far they all look happy and there hasn't been any squabbling.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

None of the new mice are in contact with my original mice, to be clear.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Your little satin girl is gorgeous! Such a pretty face on her


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

MissPorter13 said:


> Your little satin girl is gorgeous! Such a pretty face on her


Agreed!  I'm looking forward to seeing the pic of the other boy when you post it.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Good to hear it! It do like the male!!!


----------

